# ADA vs. AI



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Hello,

Has anyone compared ADA Cube Garden aquariums next to AI Starfire aquariums? I was thinking about setting up a nice display tank and saw an ADA 90-P yesterday; the glass and silicone work was ridiculously good but is it work almost double of an AI Starfire aquarium?

Thanks,

Ron

Edit: Sorry meant this to be in the Freshwater Equipment, can a mod move this.


----------

